# Opinions on this write-up regarding "Fish-IN" cycling



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forum...er-into-the-dark-side-176446.html#post1619382

I know that most regard fishless cycling as the best thing, and for the most part I agree.

On the other hand - *IF* fish-in cycling can be done without harming the fish (as stated in that post) - I'm not opposed to going that route.

Frequent water changes are not a concern for me now (all hail the Python!).

And I am trying to add plants, hoping for the best with them


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Did you get your used filter media? If so you can add fish right away. That filter will seed quickly from the used media and you are done. I move mature filters to new tanks and start them right up all the time with no problems.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> Did you get your used filter media? If so you can add fish right away. That filter will seed quickly from the used media and you are done. I move mature filters to new tanks and start them right up all the time with no problems.


I did not get any used media from a running tank.

I have been using ammonia.

But right now, just looking for opinions on that post - all the replies are heavily in agreement with it.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

What filter are you running? If I have the same we can swap media and you will be ready to go in a few days.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> I did not get any used media from a running tank.
> 
> I have been using ammonia.
> 
> But right now, just looking for opinions on that post - all the replies are heavily in agreement with it.


If you read that write-up carefully (I had to read it twice), the author is actually advocating fish-in cycle *when making use of a cycled media*! That is a huge caveat.

If you don't have access to cycled media, your best option is to set up a planted tank, wait a few days for the plants to establish themselves, then add a *very* light fish load. This is called the "silent cycle".


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> What filter are you running? If I have the same we can swap media and you will be ready to go in a few days.


I have a Penguin 350B and a Fluval U3 running right now.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

solarz said:


> If you read that write-up carefully (I had to read it twice), the author is actually advocating fish-in cycle *when making use of a cycled media*! That is a huge caveat.
> 
> If you don't have access to cycled media, your best option is to set up a planted tank, wait a few days for the plants to establish themselves, then add a *very* light fish load. This is called the "silent cycle".


I will go back and re - read it when I can get back on the computer.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------

